

The NSA Says its Water Bill Should be Top Secret - peterkelly
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/nsa-water/

======
dTal
Is it just me or is this whole industrial-surveillance complex highly
physically vulnerable right now? Both Maryland and Utah have had bills floated
(not with any expectation that they'll pass, but to make a point) proposing
cutting off power or water to their respective NSA datacenters. Even if such a
bill could never pass, I'm not sure it would take much more than the collusion
of a few disgruntled utility company employees to blind the US.

------
hannibalhorn
An estimated 1.2 million gallons of water a day, in Utah? Just for
environmental concerns I think people have valid reason to be interested in
this.

